# Outside heating source choices?



## Utahraptor (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi guys/gals!

So spring is in the air and I'm thinking of getting my Tegu an outside enclosure. If he spends the night outside (nighttime temps around 50 F), what kind of nighttime heating source should I use? 

I've heard not to use heat pads inside their enclosures since the tegus can burrow and hurt themselves. I did see one enclosure though with a partially glass bottom for the UTH to stick to. Would that work?

The only other thing that comes to mind is a ceramic heat emitter. This is pretty viable right? What wattage would be appropriate for proper nighttime temps?

Thanks so much!


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Apr 17, 2010)

i keep 2 of mine outside and theyre fine over night just make sure you have something for them to burrow in and a hide and you should be alright


----------



## Rudd (Apr 17, 2010)

If I use anything for night heat in the spring its a red bulb. This way I can visually check to see if it is on or not. I only use it in the outdoor boxes I have made for yearling and two year old tegus, not much insulation.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 17, 2010)

I brought my Tegu out of hibernatiojn last year by placing it's cage outside when the overnight lows were no lower than the low 50s... but the mid day highs were in the mid 70s...

He woke up and would come out and bask during the heat of the day then would go back underground (under mulch) at night. He did absolutely fine doing this, but was by no means 'fully active' with these overnight low temps...

This year he hasn't hibernated nearly as long and there is no way I would subject his to overnight lows in the 50s with his current (higher) level of activity.


I think you should just wait a month or so before leaving him outside overnight....


----------



## Utahraptor (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!

I think I'll try putting him outside for a night or two to see if it has any effect on his activity level. I'll be sure to give him plenty of burrowing room and at least a low wattage infrared bulb. 

Thanks again.


----------

